# Autopsy: Emergency Room



## ArmyGuy99 (7 Sep 2008)

I saw this on Discovery Health and was both disturbed and intrigued.  It's two doctors broadcasting out of Germany, one is an English ER Doc, and the other is a German Anatomist who has discovered a new way to preserve body tissue.  They go through and show how the body reacts to trauma using live nudes as diagrams ;D, and donor cadavers(spelling?) as the examples .  Very graphic, but a good lesson.  Here's the web Link and YouTube link to a segment:

http://www.channel4.com/science/microsites/A/autopsy_er/index.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_gepthT9QQ


----------



## Armymedic (7 Sep 2008)

the youtube version is pretty good. Will be an good tng tool for anyone intrested (and of strong enough stomach) to watch.


----------



## Pea (7 Sep 2008)

Sweet! Thanks for posting the link. I've watched a few on youtube now, and it's pretty interesting.

I wonder, does watching this count as studying?...  ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (7 Sep 2008)

NO!

Now get back to it


----------



## Armymedic (7 Sep 2008)

MediPea said:
			
		

> I wonder, does watching this count as studying?...  ;D



Not for you...


----------



## The_Falcon (8 Sep 2008)

Yeah I caught a glimpse of the show channel surfing, and my first thought was WTF???  And my second thought, hmm probably should not watch this while eating dinner.


----------



## Snakedoc (8 Sep 2008)

Yeah I saw this last night on Discovery Health.  Found it quite interesting and informative.  Funny watching people in the audience squirm though lol!

(edit: missed the first part of the show where there was a description saying that audience members included some donor families...squirming is clearly understandable)


----------



## The_Falcon (8 Sep 2008)

Snakedoc said:
			
		

> Yeah I saw this last night on Discovery Health.  Found it quite interesting and informative.  Funny watching people in the audience squirm though lol!
> 
> (edit: missed the first part of the show where there was a description saying that *audience members included some donor families*...squirming is clearly understandable)


 :-[

Are you serious, thats just friggen messed up   Who would want to see their own family member disected?????


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (9 Sep 2008)

Heads up, according to my PVR (which is set to record all episodes) the next entitled Blood Loss, or something like that will on the Tele on the 14th.


----------



## bisonmedic (10 Sep 2008)

If anyone is in Edmonton or close enough, the Telus World Of Science ( Space Sciences Center ) has the " Body Worlds " display which has this guys work open for viewing. It does kind of freak some people out, but for any medical types it's good for A & P and actually seeing the structures of the body. Some med pers have yet to see a real body opened up so they can learn. Not for everyone, but interesting to say the least.


----------



## Pea (10 Sep 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing the body worlds display in a couple weeks when I'm in Edmonton. I've heard great things about it!


----------



## marcks (10 Sep 2008)

I saw it when it was in Montreal.  A lot of interesting things to look at, but it was very popular so buying the tickets before going there would be a nice idea. But I prefer the TV show. Just because I like the accent of the host. ( and his hat )


----------



## NL_engineer (10 Sep 2008)

I just watched the first one on youtube, and found it very informative.

Is it just me or is that German's voice kind of freaky (reminds me of the announcer of one of the ghost shows  :)


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Sep 2008)

This is very very intresting.


Thanks.
-Deadpan


----------



## Snakedoc (11 Sep 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> I just watched the first one on youtube, and found it very informative.
> 
> Is it just me or is that German's voice kind of freaky (reminds me of the announcer of one of the ghost shows  :)



I agree that the German's voice is kinda freaky lol


----------

